# Any shows in Oregon?



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm kinda getting back into car audio and I think I may really enjoy seeing/hearing other people's setups. All of my gear is older stuff and I don't really know what's good anymore. Plus, I generally enjoy the craftsmanship that goes into a good install. How knows, maybe I can try competing in SQ or something. 

I've never been to any shows or anything so I don't really know what they're like.

Anyone know of any shows in Oregon? Specifically the Salem area?


----------

